# buserelin and periods



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but i just wondered when you would expect a period to come when taking buserelin (by injection) during down regulation? I am currently on day 10 of injections so day 31 of my cycle and no sign of it yet. I am a little concerned as my cycle is usually over 40 days but will the buserelin bring on a bleed sooner?


Many thanks for any info you might be able to give me.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi louisoscar,

I'm afraid there's no defined timescale in which this will happen, sometimes AF doesn't even show up at all   . The main thing is that the buserelin 'shuts' down your own hormone production and causes the womb lining to thin enough to start stimming. The usual time scale for down reg is about 2 or 3 weeks and clinic should be scanning you regularly to check that lining is heading in the right direction.

All the best for treatment   
Maz


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much for your reply Maz. Does that mean I might not need to have a bleed before moving on to the next stage? ( this will be HRT for me as I'm doing FET). I just thought the lining would have to be shed first to give the embryo a new lining to (hopefully) snuggle into?


xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That is usual.
Sometimes the lining is partially reabsorbed.
The clinic usually want the lining to be below 4mm before growing a new one.


----------

